# Pictures anyone? Roadster turns pro model :D



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's such a handsome ham  Take a look at his glamour shots and other pictures of his roomates - including the two new additions - Penny and Slim from Mickacoo!
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/October15th2010#


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, just grand, Becky!!

Many thanks for the smiles your beauties have brought!

My gang sends COOOOOO Greetings!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBegone/Rae Charles


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Shi!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this have nothing to do with the upper picture ... i saw you dog attack picture SAD how did the dog get in i wonder... if it was me i'll kill that dog j/k ..i might just kick it or hit it with a stick.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a handsome hunk, Becky!...and the roomy's too! 



blongboy, there has been a very lengthy discussion on this terrible tragedy on another thread, I don't think it needs to be discussed again. Check out the facts.

.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/worst-day-ever-47184.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Love the pictures, Becky! Thank you for sharing!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

He has got to have Janssen blood in him cause in the 2nd pic I see alot of blue in his eye


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Soooo pretty! Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

S&C Lofts said:


> He has got to have Janssen blood in him cause in the 2nd pic I see alot of blue in his eye


Yes, he does have Janssen in him if I remember correctly. But then again, don't most?  I don't see how the pearl eye correlates though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a grizzle cock and his eye is part blue (pearl) and the other half is black looking and every time they have babies he passes it on to them each one I have off of them have that eye it looks great and his mate is full blooded janssen


----------

